# Play more with her teeth



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

:fencing:My 6 month havanese was fixed two weeks ago and doing great but lately she started to change from playing with toys to biting our hands see runs away thinking this is ok playtime but we try to time out but she runs away ( hard to catch I'm going to puppy school but couldn't get there for last two weeks 
Need help


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

When she starts playing, quickly offer toys and praise. If she refuses, turn her head and ignore her. If she wants to play again, hopefully she will have a toy, then play and praise. 

You could use this opportunity to teach "No touch." As soon as she goes for your hands, Screech very loud, when she pulls away. Stay "No Touch, Good boy." Offer toy, and praise!

Training is work, you must work on it every day in very short sessions. Works for me.


----------

